# Hatta Visa Run



## graphic_chimp (Apr 10, 2009)

Made the mistake of thinking we could get a visa from Dibba - DOH! Anyway have to go to Hatta, unfortunately renting a car is not an option...can anyone help? We've never done it before - can we get any taxi? Or is anyone going in the next couple of days who can show us the ropes?


----------

